# Behind The Frighteners



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

These pics were taken from the middle of the Haunt.
The first is to the front and the second is to the back.

















It was only 800sq ft this yr.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanna see more!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It seems like a lot of work FE. Do you have any pics of the rooms?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the messy control area (and I do mean messy!)
The event controlers are to the left and the air solinoids are to the right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> It seems like a lot of work FE. Do you have any pics of the rooms?


It sure was this yr. I didn't have enough time time do what I wanted.
Damn sure this was my last yr! Just can't do it myself anymore 
I hope to have the video done this week. It'll have the rooms in it.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Definately need to see some room layouts.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looks really good FE! can't wait to see more!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you build the tent that was around the whole thing? Damn, it looks like WORK!!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice u do a great job I always liked your stuff u have a really cool set-up!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Now you've got me REALLY intrigued as to what is behind those walls....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slimy said:


> Did you build the tent that was around the whole thing? Damn, it looks like WORK!!!!


Well Slimy...It's not a tent but a 40x60 tarp that I've been using for the last 5-6 yrs.
It's just the right width and length. It goes from the bottom of one side to the bottom of the other completly covering the wood.
And yes, it's WORK, it took most of the fun out of it this yr


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Northern Touch said:


> nice u do a great job I always liked your stuff u have a really cool set-up!!


Thanks NT, You must have seen some of my old stuff on the Halloween-l DVD a few yrs ago?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Now you've got me REALLY intrigued as to what is behind those walls....


Which walls Emp?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a pic that I took during tear down of the spider drop room
sorry I didn't take one when it was put together 
The eggsacks were at the top of the room just slightly swinging and would drop and hit the hauntee's in the head as they were going through.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have more video on the kids that you had last year. They were funny. I need another FE video.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't believe they came out this yr., and remember, we moved and .didn't haunt last yr
But alas, their will be a video this yr, I think just as good as the last.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Frightener, when you say messy you mean messy!, that reminds me of the Birdsnest I called a wiring harness in my racecar!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It didn't start out that way, but when times runnin' short, well, this is what happens! lol


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

so what will you next year instead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> so what will you next year instead?


No Haunt, just can't do both the online sales and haunt.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya it was! that was one of my first vids a friend that lives in Orange County NY sent them to me with a couple outher vids I also have been to your site a few time's and I am very interesed in a few of your products...it's to bad your not doing a haunt next year but keep up the good work...


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Which walls Emp?


Behind your haunt's wall, Honey.
Pictures, video, anything. 
Not having a haunt next year is probably bittersweet for ya. The lack of time due to sales means MONEY, however, not scaring the life out of others takes away some of your fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Northern Touch said:


> ya it was! that was one of my first vids a friend that lives in Orange County NY sent them to me with a couple outher vids I also have been to your site a few time's and I am very interesed in a few of your products...it's to bad your not doing a haunt next year but keep up the good work...


Thank you NT.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow Jeff I thought I was the only one to do 99% of the stuff by themselves. Great job and I can't wait to see more pics and videos. But I know how hard it is to take photos while trying to get everything set up. Simply fantastic job!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You know it NS, it sure is alot of work and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't wait to see your video and pics Jeff, I know it'll be great! 
I'm sorry to hear that you won't be doing a haunt next year but I can certainly understand why. It's funny how friends think the haunts are so cool but they never seem to be available to help when it's being put together


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So true BW, in fact it's become difficult to get those that do help to even get here on time.
Needless to say, no one has ever come over to do the tear down


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would just like to say that, I came, I saw, I left before the tear down.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Your presence was trully appreciated and thanks so much for helping out the night of the party. You will be in the DVD!

Everyone loved you acting and you did a great job for setting the mood!

Hats off for Hibla!

Hope you can join us again for the party next yr, the invitation will always be open for you.


----------

